

Show HN: GoGoLuck – Gamble for charities - zyad
https://www.GoGoLuck.com

======
minimaxir
> _Are you a gambling service ? No! Users can’t withdraw money from GoGoLuck.
> The money goes to charities._

Are you really really _really_ sure about that?

~~~
zyad
Hello Minimaxir, I'm the founder of GoGoLuck. I can confirm to you that users
can't win money for themselves. You can only donate money to charities.

~~~
minimaxir
The skepticism was toward the "Are you a gambling service?"

You _really_ need to see a lawyer about it.

~~~
zyad
Thanks for your concern.

